# DO THE MATH



## Bob512 (May 12, 2007)

Can someone do the math for me on how many GPH's are being emited into the air during these forest fires? There are 200 plus fires in florida that have eaten up over 90,000 acres and many more across the country. How much smoke is being emited? The  green people have us worried about a 1/4 gram of smoke from our stoves. They have our cars and trucks so choked and lean that they all but melt the ex. valves. Some so called star said we use too much toilet paper. We have put up with this BS for too long. During these fires you see the amount of smoke and CO2 going into the air and mother nature will be just fine. Man can't put out this amount of pollution in 2 weeks, but a forest fire caused by lightning can and mother nature will clean it up. We see how weak and helpless man really is. I don't believe in blaten pollution but 90% of the stuff these do- gooders say we have to worry about is BS.


----------



## wg_bent (May 12, 2007)

The one thing I've wondered about particulates is that one good rain storm and waalaa... clean again.  I'd like to see someone measure the particulates in the air before and after a rain storm.  

The co2 is different though, but  one volcano lites off and it puts more co2 and hydrogen dioxide into the air than man does in a decade.  
Bad volcano.


----------



## saichele (May 13, 2007)

The volcano probably doesn;t realize it's killing the planet...  Oh yea, it is the planet.  

Steve


----------



## BrotherBart (May 13, 2007)

I am not much of a "green" guy, I roast trees because the house needs to be warm. But, is it not a possiblity that Ma Nature has the capacity to clean up her own messes but not the excess capacity to clean up ours?


----------



## colsmith (May 14, 2007)

> I don’t believe in blaten pollution but 90% of the stuff these do- gooders say we have to worry about is BS.



So what are you saying, that since there is a lot of pollution occuring because of forest fires, we should all feel comfortable polluting all we like and wasting energy?!?  Clean air, clean water, I think those are things we should continue to worry about.   Global warming, polar bears drowning, wells poisoned by lawn herbicides and pig farm runoff, George W. selling off our national forests to be logged and wildlife refuges to be drilled, which of these things shouldn't I worry about?   Also, I doubt all these fires were started by Mother Nature, I imagine people with fire of some kind or another had something to do with some of it.

What particular green people are worried about the particulate matter from our EPA-certified stoves?  I'm about as green as they come.  Those burning issues people are anti-smoke nuts, they aren't tree huggers.  I'm a tree hugger, I have a wood stove to heat my house.  Don't get confused by the smoke . . .


----------



## DiscoInferno (May 14, 2007)

Warren said:
			
		

> The one thing I've wondered about particulates is that one good rain storm and waalaa... clean again.  I'd like to see someone measure the particulates in the air before and after a rain storm.



Rain certainly reduces pollen counts substantially.  But if particulates are being constantly emitted, then the levels will just rise again.  And some of that stuff you don't want in your water.



> The co2 is different though, but  one volcano lites off and it puts more co2 and hydrogen dioxide into the air than man does in a decade.
> Bad volcano.



I've seen various versions of this claim before, and googling around seems to indicate that it is utter BS.  Quoting from http://volcanology.geol.ucsb.edu/gas.htm, for example: "Volcanoes contribute about 110 million tons of carbon dioxide per year while man's activities contribute about 10 billion tons per year."  Bogus "facts" like this notion that volcanoes are a greater source of C02 are intentionally circulated to create the appearance of scientific uncertaintly or even fraud where none exists.  It works quite well, given that the average person clearly can't be bothered to check out such "facts", and a good deal of the population is politically inclined to believe anything that tends to support what they want to be true.

Also, I think you meant either sulfur dioxide or hydrogen sulfide, which actually reflect sunlight and cool the planet, thus temporarily offsetting any warming due to volcanic CO2 emissions.


----------



## Charlie Z (May 14, 2007)

I was in St Pete last week and when the wind was easterly, the entire bay area was in 1/2 mi visibility smoke.  It was odd to be at a beach resort with the smell of wood burning.


----------



## Bob512 (May 15, 2007)

Macia, I don't feel comfortable polluting , but I am tired of people trying to make me uncomfortable for driving my car or just about anything that we do to sustain our lives on this earth.  We need lumber, we need oil. We should of drilled our own oil 30 years ago. Guess who keeps stopping us from drilling?  I believe in recycling, but how many gallons of fresh water goes down the drain trying to save refuse. Do you know what my grandfather would do to me if he saw me washing m garbage?    He was a farmer, so if you are going to groan about the Hog farmers, just don't do it with your mouth full!


----------



## keyman512us (May 16, 2007)

Warren said:
			
		

> The one thing I've wondered about particulates is that one good rain storm and waalaa... clean again.  I'd like to see someone measure the particulates in the air before and after a rain storm.
> 
> The co2 is different though, but  one volcano lites off and it puts more co2 and hydrogen dioxide into the air than man does in a decade.
> Bad volcano.



Bad Volcano??? NO! Good Volcano...

Volcanic eruptions are actually good for "cooling the planet".

Do a little searching on the web of "the year without a summer" (the year folowing the Krakatowa eruption of say 1816???).

Perhaps there is a "silver lining" to Global Warming...If there is another "huge eruption" (hopefully in China...BURYING China) we will have made the planet warm enough to ride out the ash cloud...lol


----------



## keyman512us (May 16, 2007)

Bob512 said:
			
		

> Macia, I don't feel comfortable polluting , but I am tired of people trying to make me uncomfortable for driving my car or just about anything that we do to sustain our lives on this earth.  We need lumber, we need oil. We should of drilled our own oil 30 years ago. Guess who keeps stopping us from drilling?  I believe in recycling, but how many gallons of fresh water goes down the drain trying to save refuse. Do you know what my grandfather would do to me if he saw me washing m garbage?    He was a farmer, so if you are going to groan about the Hog farmers, just don't do it with your mouth full!



Fire back at the "other side" with the facts Bob...

..The one thing I like to "Shove in the face of militant greenies (the ones who always say "it's the other guys' fault)" is this: "In 1993 I attended Earth Day festivities in Denver Colorado...for so called "Green People" they sure trashed the planet... Reading in the Denver Post the following Sunday...DPW crews collected 17 tons of garbage from the festivities...8 tons was in the form of "litter on the ground" 

Moral to the story could be "Practice what you preach...or more importantly..practice BEFORE you preach..."


----------



## keyman512us (May 16, 2007)

"Meanwhile....Back at the Ranch....."

...To answer your original question BOB...

I'm not even going to try to figure the math on GPH on forest fires...because I'm too busy "Laughing at the end result of the 1950's mentality of America and what it has brought upon us". Now before some of the "elders" chime in...I'm refering to the "Smokey the Bear...only you can prevent forest fires" mindset. You remember those catchy PSA sound bites? For years man has been running around "snuffing out forest fires". WHY? Once again man interfered with mother nature "doing her thing" cleaning up "her own mess"...only to make things worse in the long run. 

50+ years of "forest litter" has been "stored up"...we are paying for it now. 

In order to "do the math"...one would have to account into the equation man's interference... unfortunately I'm sure a Cray supercomputer would "go Chernobyl" on the equation.

Either way...it's a meaningless number.


Ever hear that catchy little song think they call it "Pave Paradise"???? You know the one: "They took all the trees and put them in a tree museaum...and charged the people a dollar and a half to see them...Hey Farmer Farmer put away your DDT...Don't care about spot's on my apples'...leave me the birds and the bees'....."

YUP Bob...I know your frustration with their "superior condescending smug aura"...I hear their "snickers"...feel their "stares" and witness their "nose thumbing"...all on a daily basis. I don't let it bother me...because they "are the ones without a clue".

I cut trees...burn wood...drive a huge 1982 dump truck that would make militant 'greenies' read me the 'riot act'...let alone the huge "tree anialator" wood chipper it tows that weighs as much as a hummer...probably twice as much as two or three honda's and belch just as much smoke from the cigar I might smoke driving away from "a good job"...all before 5PM

The difference can be seen as "night and day" cause' I recycle...drive a car that get's 30+MPG etc.

The real difference between "Me and them" is I know "where the rubber meets the road" I don't preach...I appreciate "earth's bounty" and I live by the addage "waste not want not".

WHY? Because I worked for it.. 

"..They paved Paradise...To Put up a WALMART...WAP WAP"


----------



## Bob512 (May 18, 2007)

Key, Good one! My one friend is a tree guy. Worked for him on and off when I was a younger man. You earn your keep and sleep good also. God bless,  Quick


----------

